# Help identify this plant, Monte Carlo or HC?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 10kredline,

First let me say that I seldom see Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' offered in a LFS and if so it is usually from a local hobbyist. I grow some plant species emersed so I have ready supply of plants available for future 'scapes. This is what the two species look like side-by-side when grown emersed. Note that the H.c. 'Cuba' still has very, very small leaves even when emersed grown.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'd say its HC, MC has more of a creeping look as opposed to the sprouting everywhere look of HC

That said, I prefer MC to HC basically every time lol


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

hc, Carlo is larger


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, thanks again guys.


----------

